# Arborist Software



## Nickrosis (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm bringing this back up after a long quiet spell because it's a hot issue here at Crawford Tree. Paper and pencil can only go so far, and we started using a word processor about a decade ago. Eventually, in 1995, we figured a computer would be nice because you can scan and have different fonts, etc. An accounting computer came shortly before that.

Well, we're reaching the ceiling for what we have now, and I'd like to know what kind of programs people are using today. We're presently evaluating ArborGold. Since it's only $250, you can decide it's not for you and abandon it without much hassle.

ArborGold
http://www.turftree.com

Has anyone else used it? How do you like it? The demo made it look pretty appealing - let you do a lot of things your way because it is not that massive of a program.

The people at ArborSoftWorx decided not to sponsor this site, apparently. It's been a year, so I doubt they're still "in negotiations." My experience with them has been a hassle because they guy won't leave me alone at trade shows. At the next one, he'll probably be confrontive again, proving my point.

The program is large and extensive, but I didn't feel it was 1) worth the cost and 2) flexible enough for us to continue doing things our way. Maybe, maybe not....I wasn't convinced.

ArborSoftWorx
http://www.ArborSoftWorx.com

*A number of you use Quickbooks, but I'm wondering if people use programs that deal with estimates and invoices in an arborist-oriented way.*

Thanks,

Nickrosis


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2003)

I have a palm pilot that I have been using to keep myself organized and have been very pleased with it. I use it to download maps from Mapquest, keep a huge phone number list, I also use it to keep track of who owes me money, who I owe, what estimates I need to give/calls to make. I also use it for scheduling jobs. 
I have come to really depend on it, and just last week while changing batteries I lost everything!! I was freaking out, but then realized that my PC contained all of the same data at home. I went home droped it in the cradle and did a "sync" and got it all back, except for the stuff I had plugged in over the last day. My palm is a fairly cheap model but I love it. 
Down the road I'd like to upgrade to a color/better model where i can store pictures and show people flush cuts vs proper pruning, before and after tree trims, etc... You really can hold a lot of information in the palm of your hand.
Greg


----------



## Menchhofer (Jan 9, 2003)

We currently use Quickbooks and have for about past 7-8 years. Seems to be sufficient but we are always looking for new ideas.

You almost had me sold on the Arborgold until the site listed the price starting at 495.00 instead of the 250.


Currently we are organizing a mobile office with laptop and printer in vehicle for estimates. This will keep us from duplicating materials and also keep better track of all customers.
Should work out great.


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2003)

Me too, $250 sounds much better!!


----------



## Nickrosis (Jan 16, 2003)

*Fresh News*

I've got new information. There is no software for $250. The ArborGOLD was actually not what I was referring to...I was in error there as well.  What's new.

The software that we were checking out is called Arborscape Pro (www.arborscapepro.com). That sells for $1500, and I don't know if it includes multiple computer licenses or what. At any rate, it is not a cheap purchase.

Meanwhile, I am taking advantage of off-the-shelf products like Microsoft's Access. With it, I made an easy-to-use database for entering maintenance and repairs on equipment. When you change the oil, enter that in, etc. At the end of the month, click once for a report that lists everything you did in a specified time period and it spits it right out. Slick! I liked it.

Projects still in the works....PalmPilot log calculator....Figuring out how to upload video....yeah....it's late. I just finished installing a virtual private network for the company that has taken me three days to do.  

Nickrosis


----------



## sprout (Jul 29, 2010)

*ArborSorftWorx VS Arborgold*

I see a few posts about this- most are older and the information may be outdated.... So I am asking for new information regarding the use of these two programs and what you may like or not like. We are a small arborist and landscaping co. and are looking to integrate (finally!) additional software into our system to increase efficiencies, provide updated customer service and a central location for customer files, data, etc. We do use QuickBooksPro for accounting and business stuff, but are still doing proposals, work orders, and maintaining customer files in old school files. Its time to update with software!!! Some of us are quite computer literate, others won't go near the darn things. I would like to be able to have a complete customer history, reminders for intermittent pest control applications (things on every other year cycles for example), and the ease of having data from proposal to work order to invoice be accessible in one place without having to rewrite each and every time. Materials and equipment tracking would be essential as well.
Any info or insight one might be able to provide would be helpful in steering us in one direction or another. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lxt (Jul 29, 2010)

Thats ridiculous for organizing a tree biz, all you need is quickbooks and windows pro, windows vista for business!!

if you want all that fancy heading stuff import something similar! otherwise your documents/spreadsheets and bookmarks will all be the same.

these companies make software & stamp arborist on it & charge a fortune!!

I just purchased mapping forestry for $39.95, & it calculates timber resources, manages, sets up strategic plans, cost reduction analysis, etc.... of course you would have to be schooled in GIS as this runs with Arcview.

but there are many more affordable software choices for a much more affordable price than whats listed!!



LXT................


----------



## Quercusv (Nov 18, 2010)

*New arborist software*

I am launching a new arborist software this coming summer. I built the program for my business because I didn't like the existing options out there. It is tailored for the tree business. It is "cloud computing" software meaning that it is web based. The significance here is that you don't have to rely on any one computer. Your data is accessible from any computer with an Internet connection: windows, Mac, Linux, whatever. We currently have an iPhone app operational and will have an android app by the time of launch next summer. I do all my field work (writing proposals) from my iPad 3G. There is no sync process, data is always fetched and written to a central data store. Handles all template merging from proposal to invoice. Scheduling has drag and drop interphase and handles recurring scheduling and regimented IPM services. Export financials to quickbooks. Easily create tree maps/inventories with google maps.

We'll be updating the website this winter to include screen shots so you can see it in action. When we launch next summer there will be a free 30 trial so you can try it before you buy it. 

www.DigitalArborist.com
:deadhorse:


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 18, 2010)

I think "cloud computing" is a pseudonym for "you don't own the software, and you don't own your data, either". So pay up! Now, and every year thereafter. 

It's just another clever way to skin more money out of your pocket with software. I think it means "You must have had your head in the clouds when you bought into that plan".


I bought sattelite trackers 6 years ago, and I made sure that it worked off my office equipment and had no annual or monthly fees. Yep, it still works great. Sadly, the company that makes it has gone to a software and hardware solution for their lack of continuing sales: annual fees and remote hosting for all the data, so that you continue to give them money. Year, after year, after year...

I don't buy that kind of stuff if I can help it.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 20, 2010)

lxt said:


> Thats ridiculous for organizing a tree biz, all you need is quickbooks and windows pro, windows vista for business!!
> 
> if you want all that fancy heading stuff import something similar! otherwise your documents/spreadsheets and bookmarks will all be the same.
> 
> ...



:agree2:
Just another way to spend money on something really not necessary, Quick Books Pro / payroll does everything I need. 
Now come out with software that I can scan a leaf and the program tells me everything about that tree including disease and fungus, treatments, history etc... that would be cool


----------

